# Salzo 3 foot TOS Galactica



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

*Salzo 3 foot TOS Galactica has arrived!*

Is anyone here building the new Salzo Galatica? Mine is shipping next Tuesday or Wednesday. Can't wait to get it and dig into thirty seven and half inches or resin! I have to finish a current project but will start a build thread in a short while. There is already some aftermarket stuff for it coming out.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Randy Cooper is building one, keeping us updated on Facebook. He's made scale Vipers and is detailing up the hangar pods.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks John for reminding me. I need to send a friend request to him. I plan on getting his Vipers, 8 for $20. Not bad. I'll probably scratch my own hangar bay though. My kit ships Tue or Wed.

I just moved my modeling desk back into now vacated spare room. Our daughter and grandkids moved out. I still need to get a desk for the wife as she wants a modeling desk of her own. Gosh, I love her. Still need to hang shelves and a paint caddy on the wall. Here's a pic after todays move.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I friended RC on FB and am following his build, as well as another on the RPF. Both are doing some major mods to the kit. I think other than lighting and maybe some greeblies here and there mine will be "box stock". 

According to tracking my kit arrives tomorrow!!!

Giggity giggity!


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

robiwon said:


> I friended RC on FB and am following his build, as well as another on the RPF. Both are doing some major mods to the kit. I think other than lighting and maybe some greeblies here and there mine will be "box stock".
> 
> According to tracking my kit arrives tomorrow!!!
> 
> Giggity giggity!


Your gonna love it!

It is a LOT of resin (heavy)


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Calamus....

Just got home from work....found a box....a big box....I'm going to need a bigger desk...



A much bigger desk!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I unwrapped all the major parts last night. This is one seriously big model! The detail is absolutely stunning. I cant wait to get this, my Revellogram and the new Moebius TOS BSG all displayed together!

A couple of close ups.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

How much does this sucker run?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You can email Mike Salzo at [email protected] for all the details on ordering a kit. I will say it's every bit worth the price.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Lucky dog.And you have a wife that into your hobby too.Looking forward to following your build.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Spent the day cleaning up parts. Most parts are very cleanly cast, but as with any resin kit there is some flash and pour stubs to remove. Mike is definitely a master at casting resin kits. It makes working on a resin kit that much more enjoyable. There are no instructions but it hasn't been that hard to figure out where most everything goes. Lots of little individual parts to add even more detail are included in a bag.

Here are a few more parts set together. This is such an awesome kit!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Serious question: how much does that thing weigh?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robiwon said:


>


Oh, that's just beautiful. 
Last year I contemplated doing my own 3' Galactica, but this is the way to go.
Awesome.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

Fozzie, the shipping weight on the box was 16.1 pounds! I would say take two off for the box and stuffing. Once it's built with LEDs, wires, paint, and fiber optics I would add a pound. Once finished, I would say she would be a good 15 pounds. But then, if you figure in a nice wood base and metal pipe mount, your probably looking at closer to 20 pounds for the hole shebang. 

Chrisisall, I highly recommend this kit. If you want a big Galactica, this* is *the way to go!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Close up detail shot.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Why, that just looks like a bunch of model kit parts!

Oh, uhh, yeah...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

What a beautiful beastie! Such detailed parts. You must just smile every time you walk into the room. Heck, you probably are still smiling when you go to bed and wake up in the morning. Modeling can be great for endorphin production; right up until you make your first major mistake of course! What a hobby!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This is an amazing creation.:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry for the huge picture. I'm having major issues with Photobucket. I can't load anything there anymore! 

This is from tinypic, but it does not look like they have a thumbnail option.

Edit-

Well, lets see if this is a thumbnail...










Hmm, can't click to make it bigger though?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Love this kit!!!! Gatorhead is bolted to the main body. Rear engine block is bolted on. Building up the engine section. 
Click for a big pic!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Mike sure does beautiful work, dunnit he? 

That's looking like it should be hung in a museum. I just happen to have one, right here in my home! Send that here and I'll even put up a great looking plaque to go along with it. :wave:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Really Griff!?!?! 

Well, as soon as I finish her up I'll box her up and ship it right on over!! Thanks for taking it off my hands........

Hey, wait a minute....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Griffworks said:


> Mike sure does beautiful work, dunnit he?


All I can say is.... wow...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I say that every time I walk into the Cass Cave. I have to of Mike's X-Wing kits and I thought they were awesome, this is beyond that!

Plan to hang the arms tonight.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Side arms attached. They were pinned at the top and epoxied. The tops of the hangers tacked in place with a few drops of super glue. I then drilled thru the bay from the inside, into the bottom of the arm. I them screwed in small screws to secure the bays to the arms. This way I can remove the hanger bay top and mod the bottom of the arms for a perfect fit to the hanger bay.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Came up with a great idea for internal bracing. I need to get more tubing for the other side to finish it off. The bolts for the head and engine section line up so this was perfect. Once I'm ready to secure them they will be JB Welded to those bolts. This thing will NEVER sag!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

You are SO LUCKY your Mrs. is a model person. I'd never have a place I could put it...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Love the Misses! She did not bat an eye when I asked if I could spend the money for this kit. It took a few months to come up with all of it, but she agreed as I said it was my Christmas present to myself!

And yes, she's a beginning modeler as well. She's built a few kits over the years, but since we've been together she's gotten a lot more serious about it. She wants her own desk and supplies in the Cass Cave!

She will be doing the Munster's House next.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

So, I needed some tubing to use to brace the engine block to the engine mount. I asked around work and got handed 3 and half feet of one inch PVC pipe! I only needed about 5 inches. Lots left over. Cut a 5 inch section and tested the fit. No future sag on this engine block!










Test fitted in place.










And a final shot of where she stands now.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Incredible. Already.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks! Almost to the point where I need to start wiring and running fiber optic. I'll be ordering that stuff this weekend.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet! I love that you're taking all of this extra caution to reinforce the interior as you are, plus showing the steps you're taking as you do it. It'll be a monster of a display piece!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks. Yeah, I don't want to take a chance that this will look like a banana in 5 years. Even without the internal bracing the kit is so well thought out that I doubt it would warp much at all.

The only thing is I'm concerned for those who use a single support for the ship. That's going to be a lot of weight balanced at one point. I'll be using two support tubes, fore and aft, similar to this-










I still have no idea where to display it!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Is that an F-16 fuselage at the front center of the engine section?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Now this is the size this model kit needs to be!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> Is that an F-16 fuselage at the front center of the engine section?


I believe so. There are several fuselage sections located on the hull. Along with many other parts!

Model Man, yes, this is a great size for this subject. Although with this much resin it's getting heavy, and I haven't added any electronics yet. 

I think at this point I can safely say that this should be done before Wonderfest in May. If it is, it will be there!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I think I'm going to bag up some loose glitter and market it as the the "Atlantia".  Wish I had the time/space/funds/etc..... It really is the way to go....

Gene


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Salzo Galactica*

Does anyone know if these are still available?
Sent an email couple weeks ago, no responce??


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Still available. He gets tons of emails a day. Just keep trying and he will get back to you. He just completed a second set of molds. Its not over yet.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Small update. Got the braces done. Still waiting on fiber optic and my small package from Mike. 

I grabbed the wrong size brass tubing yesterday, it was too small. I did have about 6 inches of 9/32 tubing, that did fit over the threads. My wife came up with the idea to use the 9/32 tube and make sleeves for the 1/4 tubing. 

What I did was cut four one inch sections. I JB Welded one piece to one end of tubing in place. The second section will be just slid over the other end. 



Here is the loose sleeve. 



Slid over the head bolt, it will be JB Welded to the bolt. 



The other end and sleeve. This will be JB Welded in place to the engine bolts, thus tying the front and back together strengthing the ships hull. 



Both braces in place. Nice and solid! 



The last step will be to pack the area that the braces run thru the bulkheads with epoxy putty, locking them in place.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That looks solid.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Found an Ikea display case that may be perfect for the Galactica. It's 50 inches long, so that's good. It's 15.75 inches deep and the Galactica is 15.5 inches wide. That's only a quarter inch to spare. It's $139 so it's not really cheap, but it's the best thing I've found so far. Room on top shelf for the Salzo, and then underneath I could have my Monogram Galactica and the Moebius Galactica.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I had the pleasure to visit Mike this past weekend. Here are some pics....... A very talented fellow.

http://s52.photobucket.com/user/NCC...=3&o=113&_suid=139706103438104537854807924923

http://s52.photobucket.com/user/NCC...rt=3&o=9&_suid=139706107259104711749505900134

http://s52.photobucket.com/user/NCC...t=3&o=47&_suid=139706111466609587044283927331

http://s52.photobucket.com/user/NCC...rt=3&o=86&_suid=13970611863010948034765825612


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ummmmm..WOW.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Double WOW!!! 

Thanks for sharing the pics, what a man cave. Can't wait to get my Battlestar now.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Started on the landing bays yesterday. I'm going to be scratch building the interiors. The RC kit would be great, but being strapped for cash with WF approching, well...

So the opening to the bay is very small, instead of spending a ton of time scratch building I'm taking a different approach. I am building four bulkheads. Each will be detailed with greeblies. What this does is it allows me to build only what can be seen in front of each bulkhead. I wont need to scratch a full detailed interior (walls, ceilings), stuff you can't see. But it will give the impression of being fully detailed. 

I started with a cardboard mock up.



Then, used that as a template on sheet plastic.



Cut each out and added some photo etch detail.



Added some greeblies from a 1/700 battleship and some paint.



Test fit.



And the rest of the bulkheads under construction. Once these are done I'll detail the floors and make false walls.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

What a fantasy kit. Beautiful work on those scratch bay parts. Economical and looks great.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> What a fantasy kit. Beautiful work on those scratch bay parts. Economical and looks great.


Agreed & agreed.:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

How about a tiny scratch built Viper for the bay?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ha ha I had to do one once. But not THAT small...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That oe took me about two hours all together. It's so small my camera had a hard time focusing on it. I may do another one but, yeah, my eyes hurt after that one! It's made from nine different pieces, three rods for the engines, a blade section from an antenna for the fuselage, cockpit, seperate wings and top fin, and the front landing leg.

Painted Tamiya Fine Primer grey. A black pastel wash. And orange acrylic for the stripes.

:freak::drunk:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

robiwon said:


> That oe took me about two hours all together. It's so small my camera had a hard time focusing on it. I may do another one but, yeah, my eyes hurt after that one! It's made from nine different pieces, three rods for the engines, a blade section from an antenna for the fuselage, cockpit, seperate wings and top fin, and the front landing leg.
> 
> Painted Tamiya Fine Primer grey. A black pastel wash. And orange acrylic for the stripes.
> 
> :freak::drunk:


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm new to this thread. Good day all. Where can I purchase one of these Salzo Galactica's and how much are they?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jeffking45 said:


> I'm new to this thread. Good day all. Where can I purchase one of these Salzo Galactica's and how much are they?


I think they're a little bit more expensive than the Moebius one.

I'd google Salzo models or something.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Excited. Getting some hexagon engine mesh 3D printed this weekend! A friend at work has a 3D printer and is doing the mesh for me! I'll post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Finished the bulkheads. Now for detail paint and weathering.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This is my new favourite build to watch...:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Chris! I just applied a black pastel wash to all the bulkheads. After that dries I'll do a bit of drybrushing and post the results. I'm really liking how this is turning out. The landing bay opening is only 35cm by 10cm, I'm not going extremely detailed on the interior. Your'e really not going to be able to see much in there. It may not be accurate to the 6 footer, or even the landing bay model, but dang it, it's my model! :wave:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Got my 3D printed engine mesh for the Salzo Galactica today. Very happy with these parts and the way they turned out. I need to sand the top and bottom to remove printing artifacts. The bottom has a bit of flash in the holes and top has ridges from the printing process. The parts fit the back of the engine panel perfectly. I'll sand these tonight and post the results. I'll do a lighting test afterwords.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where else this kit can be purchased? I have e-mailed him twice and received no response. I really would love to get one of these.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Unfracking believeable. A very nice kit but where are you going to display it/


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike has been very busy trying to get his own shipo built, as well as getting new kits cast and shipped out. He stated on the RPF that he is not taking any new orders right now I believe. Again, his email and PM boxes fill up quick. Just keep trying and he will get back to you. Others here can confirm this.

For display, I found an Ikea display case/coffee table I am eyeing....


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Mike has been very busy trying to get his own shipo built, as well as getting new kits cast and shipped out. He stated on the RPF that he is not taking any new orders right now I believe. Again, his email and PM boxes fill up quick. Just keep trying and he will get back to you. Others here can confirm this.
> 
> For display, I found an Ikea display case/coffee table I am eyeing....


 
Link?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

It should just fit.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40128563/



Three footer would go on top shelf, the Moebius and Monogram kits would go on the bottom shelf.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Sneak peak.....


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Small update. Got a bit more done. The going has been slow due to Darth Real Life. We have our grandson staying with us for a few weeks. He's going to Wonderfest with us!

Got the t-strip glued on the front caps. Strangely I only got enough from Mike to do four of the twelve strips needed. He supplied 1.2mm ABS strip. Thankfully, I had a whole pack of 1.2mm styrene t-strip. So all was good. 



Got the caps glued in place.

 

And more greeblies glued around the hull.

 

And an over the top shot!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This is unacceptable.

That you have one of these and I don't, I mean. Your build is coming along fantastically!!:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You know you can still get one. 

He might even have some at Wonderfest.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Small update-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dis is gedding beddah by da minute.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Chris, I'm getting excited as this model is coming together. If anyone likes TOS BSG and has the means to grab one of these I highly recommend it before it disappears.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

More of the replacement bridge done. Starting to take shape...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mad skillz, bro!


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Just that Bridge insert alone is cool. I can see it as part of an alternate Klingon Cobra head deck.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

publiusr said:


> Just that Bridge insert alone is cool. I can see it as part of an alternate Klingon Cobra head deck.


It does have that feel to it doesn't it?:wave:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello gang, been away for a while. I figure I'd pop in and update this thread a bit. Major news is the 3D printed bridge will be going to Shapeways for anyone to print! I have a new artist that took over the render from the person who was working on it before. He just did not have the time to finish it. The new artist does some incredible parts for the MPC Falcon on Shapeways. Here is the render that was turned over to him.










Also my 3D printed engine mesh has been refined as well. As soon as the that artist is done with a few white projects he will switch to the black material and print my parts.


----------

